# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  Is it possible to make a program that works without installing on the language Visual

## Mysystem

hi

Is it possible to make a program that works without installing on the language Visual Basic 6 ??

----------


## OptionBase1

Yes.

----------


## SamOscarBrown

Try it.  Create a one-form project with a commandbutton and some command (like MsgBox("Hello World")) in the click event of the button.  COPY it to another machine and see if it works!

Many people ask questions, that if, they had tried it themselves, they would never have to have asked the question in the first place!  :-)

----------


## DataMiser

> hi
> 
> Is it possible to make a program that works without installing on the language Visual Basic 6 ??


Of course, VB includes tools to create a setup program if needed that will install and register extra controls or dlls you may use that are not part of the standard OS. A simple basic program will just work without needing installed and you should never install VB6 on the target computer just to get your software to work not to mention that it would be illegal to install it on a client computer unless they have purchased a valid license for it.

----------

